# Elmirya NY- Wayland, M, Senior



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Says mix but doesn't look like one to me

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8447679

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Chemung County Humane Society and SPCA 
Elmira, NY 
(607)732-1827


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

geez, all these dogs all the way back on the boards.... heres a big bump for this boy too!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

With age comes wisdom...I bet this boy is smart as can be!! He sure is one stunning dog. Heres a bump for the boy right back into the spotlight!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bumping this handsome boy right back to the top!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the handsome older boy!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like a happy guy







Nice walking partner, someone to greet you when you come home with that smile - 












Seniors got to love them, they teach you to enjoy life and give you all the love right from their heart


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

As of 8/5 this senior is still looking for that soft place to land. 

Pet ID: 2427396


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

WOW. This grampy has been there a LONG TIME! Anyone near there who can check in on him or get more information or updated photos?


----------

